# Have you lost weight at slimming world whilst pregnant?



## beckyboo1980

Has anyone lost weight at slimming world whilst pregnant?

I have been a member of slimming world for a while but am possibly pregnant. Still a stone or so away from goal and wondered if anyone else had managed to lose weight whilst still in early stages of pregnancy.

I know slimming world is the only club approved by midwives and do feel as though I am eating nice and healthily ( and plentifully) but just wondered if anyone had actually managed to lose weight whilst pregnant?

Many thanks
Beckyboo


----------



## misslissa

I'd be interested to know this, going I get BFP soon but also have weight to lose x


----------

